# CUSTOM KNIVES (my other obsession)



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Her is a look into some of my prized possessions that are handmade knives form 3 world renown knife-makers.   

 First we will start with the Danish maker *Jens Anso*. 

 my first custom order from him . 2.5 year wait for this one..  

















 here she was being built


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 1, 2011)

and more from *Jens Anso*


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 1, 2011)

Her are a couple I have from the late *Bob Lum*  (He invented the American style tanto)


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 1, 2011)

And some *Reese Weiland  *(mainly makes autos) 

 he call this the gambler.. []


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm impressed----nice knives[]----my other obsession is Old knives[]---and the history of their makers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2011)

Very Nice blades!  one of my friends makes swords and knives


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. I an a slipjoint man myself, but I love knives of all kinds. I really enjoy the customs. Are you a member of AAPK?. If not, check it out.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

 Hey Rick.. . Whats your friends name that makes the swords?. I may of heard of him. The knife community is usually pretty tight knit. . 

 I tried AAPK but it keeps saying the servers are down. huuh? 

 These days I just frequent jerzeedevil.com and usualsuspect.net .. before those it was bladeforums.com but that , lets just say got stale.. [8D] (abysmal mods with their thumbs up their asses)


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like you've got a...

 sharp eye for knives...

 YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks man. 

 I also love using them..   

























 Dont feel bad for the tree in my front yard . It was infested with 1000s of cutter bugs.. I was horrible.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 2, 2011)

Some others...  Busse Knife co. was also one of my favs. Semi custom/production 
 blades. They use their own steel called INFI ..  some of the strongest / most forgiving in the market. best suited for knives you would beat the snot out of. . []























































































_*THANKS FOR VIEWING MY THREAD *_[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 2, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2011)

I like how *Jens Anso* uses torx headed screws on his knives.


----------



## woody (Sep 2, 2011)

You have some serious money invested in your knives. Great collection. I'm envious.....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeeze, Dave.. after looking at _all_ those pics, I feel like I've known you forever.. I cut down a tree with a butcher knife one time..
 []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 3, 2011)

Very nice Uncle Jarvis![] AAPK web is having problems right now but it's the first time in the 5 years I've been a member. Keep trying them. Great bunch of folks there as well as here.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Dave, we "girls" liked looking at your knives too. Quite a collection there. 
 My girls like to skin things. One of them wants throwing knives for Christmas!


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys/girls []  I appreciate it. 

  After I got out of high school I began investing / buying / selling / high end knives / Its what I did ; and still do, but now just toned it down a bit as I have plenty of other expenses now that Im a little older [] 

 Hey Cyberdigger.. butcher knife + tree.. this ones for you []  I guess I could not find a better use for a $700 knife.. lol 


























 cleaned up and back with its family. [8D]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are some other random cool ones .. enjoy 

 carbon fiber / titanium / carbide edge made by Warren Thomas 





 another Jens Anso creation..   
















 and another Anso ........ sheeps foot 
















  Anso .. "Daggersong"

















 Anso.....Hybrid











 More Busses 






 Some custom by Mike $nody 
















 and 2 IMO "holy grail" Busses


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys/Gals enjoy more pics  ^^^^^^^^


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

well,to tell ya the truth,i dont realy like those a whole lot..........................(i like the pretty wood handled ones[])[]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 8, 2011)

^^^ to each their own ^^[8D]

 Knives are a highly personalized hobby also ..   I never really messed with wood for the Busse fixed blades because of hard use applications. In this trade there is always something for everyone.


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

 Out of the 30 or so knives that I own this has to be my favorite as it is one of a kind.  It is 5" long from tip to tip with a cherry handle and brass hilt and made fom an old saw blade.  It is engraved on the blade Marvel #1 as it is my one and only to make.  I made this and the sheath when I was disabled from my regular work back in the mid 1970's.

 Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Dean . 

 Cool looking blade..  Thats interesting to hear you made it from scratch . Saw blades are a great steel for small - med. sized blades. One of a kind blade. thats for sure. 

 You did a great job on the sheath also.. []

 thanks for posting


----------



## carobran (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Uncle_Jarvis
> 
> ^^^ to each their own ^^[8D]
> 
> Knives are a highly personalized hobby also ..   I never really messed with wood for the Busse fixed blades because of hard use applications. In this trade there is always something for everyone.


 yep.........i dont really use mine a whole lot...........except the pocket knife i carry and for skinning squirrels every now and then[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dean
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


 looks like a miniature bowie..............is it sharp??[8|][]


----------



## Dean (Sep 8, 2011)

> looks like a miniature bowie..............is it sharp??


 
 Hello Branden,

 You are right on as I used a Bowie knife for a general pattern.  Yes, it is as sharp as a razor and will shave the hair from your arm.  Here it is in the sheath.

 Enjoy,

 Dean

 excuse the blurring as my batteries are getting low.


----------



## carobran (Sep 8, 2011)

ive got a couple of bowies................my grandmother used to live in Conway[]


----------



## bigbadhonu (Sep 20, 2011)

Bottle trade for a knife....One with para cord.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is my Italian tooth pick[8D]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Sep 29, 2011)

^^^^ nice blade Rick.. thats a real Pig Sticker for sure []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Oct 11, 2011)

got one for sale if anyone interested .. []

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320773766171


----------

